# .



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Good plan for the pike, I have mostly released them, but they are such good bait, from now on, they go in the freezer for later. They say snapper are quite partial to them too! :lol:

Cheers andybear :lol:


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Congrats on a pleasant days fishing Tony


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

what does a grinner look like??


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWVum+EMAABjfgAASUCXIGoEAUAo/7//AIACJEU9TENAGgD1GIZDQip+IR6mk2ptT0epqNqAGagxApJgkmcl4YvYKFQv7bxBrNa1u2IM7PC6SKzksTEg9gaMliPxtjxIug2+vyMmYotsqPSdD95ZDXZIy+4xi68Km1VMU8Jeq3ATkd3W4NsN3MwCHI6E0IThCVQg3d5HV+LuSKcKEgt03whg=


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Alterrnatively http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... ht=grinner


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Wow, I just looked at Perils grinner. I've never seen one of those before, can you eat them ? nice colours.
So which one is a grinner.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi breambo, fulla bones mate.

Hi Tony, have you tried eating thos pike?

i love  em


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWd8B9eYAABnfgAASUQ2AEqRAVAo/7/+gIACKhqp7TUwhHpN6kDGp6mjQ0/VCpjTUyABpoAGQyGAWJEx19Mec55JpdB0l4nCm0D06SEfP11dHNGGPM2s1vHJj590UIU27CIXlh4RRjzMLIlyjk1aNYGcsVgmEEgOypIYPrv7tqDLNyk1e0Q/J2NFu1QhakJWzIVHe8jJHkYAIqlSf8XckU4UJDfAfXmA=


----------

